# High protein meals from supermarket between £1-2



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

As the title say,

Im looking for something which you can buy from Morrisons or co-op for between £1-2 wich is high in protein.

Not bothered about all other content as i never eat clean.

Im strugling to prep food as hectic life at the mo,

I just want something i can buy from supermarket and either pop in microwave or just eat in the office at work.

No replies saying it doesnt take long night before etc etc

Any ideas please ?

Thanks,


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

M & S do a high protein balanced carbs...think usually its between 30-40g pro and 30-40g carb low fat...quite tasty aswell?

edit bit more than you £1-£2 budget!


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

cooked chicken or a tin of tuna


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cook it the night before???

Just kidding. There are things like packets of beef jerky, the mince lasagna ready meals are "ok". Eggs that you can just crack into a shaker to mix it, bang in micro - scrambled eggs. Im sure theres much more mate. Or just when you DO get time one day, cook a load of meals up and freeze them and just heat in micro the day you want to eat it.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Cant eat tuna out of the can unfortunatly,

yeah at the mo im just eating these chilli con carne readys meals, just wondered if there were any good ideas out there


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Morrisons and Sainsbury's do a decent salad bar - reckon it's about £2 - you can normally get 3 or 4 eggs in there plus some other stuff to make it more interesting :thumb:

Failing that you can get a pack of ham for about a quid, then buy a couple of bread rolls, tins of stewing steak have loads of protein in, and can be microwaved, they usually do tins of tuna with various flavourings - bean salad, in mayo etc with all the other tins. Cottage cheese, those cooked chicken slices (expensive though)


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Good call with the salad bar Beklet, i remembered my mate bought me one once, had loads stuff in it, forgot about that.

Yeah been looking at tinned stuff like stewing steak,


----------



## Jay24888 (Apr 1, 2010)

Bag of oats and a spoon?

Tescos have small pasta tubs, grab a chicken one. Has a handy fork in the lid plus they are nicer cold than heated so theres an extra bonus!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Good call with the salad bar Beklet, i remembered my mate bought me one once, had loads stuff in it, forgot about that.
> 
> Yeah been looking at tinned stuff like stewing steak,


Salad bar rocks mate. Can really pack it as full as possible, even if it can be shut just put it in one of the bags they leave out for single fruit and pay the same. BARGAIN.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Morrisons and Sainsbury's do a decent salad bar - reckon it's about £2 - you can normally get 3 or 4 eggs in there plus some other stuff to make it more interesting :thumb:
> 
> *Failing that you can get a pack of ham for about a quid, then buy a couple of bread rolls,* tins of stewing steak have loads of protein in, and can be microwaved, they usually do tins of tuna with various flavourings - bean salad, in mayo etc with all the other tins. Cottage cheese, those cooked chicken slices (expensive though)


Was going to say that, prob not the best, and prob quite high in salt but OP has said he isn't bothered - own brand cold meat on cheap rolls prob a good way to go.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

tesco do cooked 240g chicken/Ham in packets for £2, they also sell salad in small packets 50p  job done


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if you dont eat clean then what about scotch eggs?

3 for a quid normally


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

6 cheap eggs are about £1. Microwave them in a plastic container for scrambled eggs. Scab a few packets of ketchup from McD's and you're sorted.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> if you dont eat clean then what about scotch eggs?
> 
> 3 for a quid normally


Good call, got me seriously craving them and pork pie now!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hmmm, i love Scotch Eggs. Need to find a home made recipe if anyone has one


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Eggs, sausage meat, breadcrumbs and deep fat fry.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

LOL just googled morrisons salad bar to see if there is one in the one i go to and there is a whole thread on mt about it,

Challenges how many eggs you can fit in the box lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Craig660 said:


> LOL just googled morrisons salad bar to see if there is one in the one i go to and there is a whole thread on mt about it,
> 
> Challenges how many eggs you can fit in the box lol


Absolutely!!!! I'm not greedy, I go for 4 max in a med Sainsbury's one lol :lol: Has to be room for coleslaw and bacon bits


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

whackedout said:


> Eggs, sausage meat, breadcrumbs and deep fat fry.


Im not deep fat frying them


----------



## huwgarms (Jun 12, 2010)

if youve got access to a microwave make two days meals in advance, i buy bulk lean mince and lots of chicken breasts, i buy the boil in the bag basmati rice just make up two days worth of chicken and rice and mince meals, i put a little low fat soup over the chikn +rice for sauce


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

Tesco do tins of chicken or beef curry which are pretty good and high in protein. I'm sure other places will sell similar.


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

Tesco's chicken and bacon sandwich - £2

520 kcal

35.4g prot

40g carbs

19.8g fat


----------

